# SQL Abfragen in Datenbanktabelle --> in JSP auslesen



## hauke1981 (5. Jun 2007)

Hi,
hab gerade die Aufgabe bekommen in einer Datenbanktabelle verschiedene SQL - Statements abzuspeichern und diese dann von einer JSP Seite aus per Button auslesen zu lassen. Dabei soll dem Anwender auch die Möglichkeit zur Parametrisierung gelassen werden wie z.B. eingene Statements eingeben zu können oder das er einen Wert eingibt und dieser dann für die Ausführung übernommen wird. Dabei war es angedacht auch diesen wert in einer tabelle abzuspeichern.

Jetzt weiss ich gerade nicht wo ich anfangen soll, und ob das überhaupt so einfach zu machen ist wie die sich das vorstellen. Weiss da einer vielleicht eine Lösung oder einen Ansatz?

Greetz


----------



## HLX (5. Jun 2007)

Du könntest eine Datenbank anlegen, dann die nötigen Tabellen anlegen, dann via JDBC darauf zugreifen und das Ergebnis in der JSP-Seite anzeigen.


----------



## hauke1981 (5. Jun 2007)

Du könntest eine Datenbank anlegen, dann die nötigen Tabellen anlegen, dann via JDBC darauf zugreifen und das Ergebnis in der JSP-Seite anzeigen

Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Die Datenbank gibt es schon soll da nur Tabellen anlegen. Das Prblem ist das ich jetzt nicht weiss wie ich den abgespeicherten SQL Statement auslesen und ausführen kann indem ich auf einen Button klicke. Da sollte ja dann auf den Button ebenfalls eine Abfrage laufen oder??


----------



## number8 (5. Jun 2007)

<h:commandButton value="los" action="#{[DeinBeanName/oder Handler].[Bean/Handler-Methode mit SQL-Auruf]}"/>

Oder was mienst Du? Wobei SQL-Aufruf etwas "flach" formuliert ist, da Du ja noch ne Connection etc. brauchst (Dazu mal am besten "Torsten Horn" bei google eingeben)


----------

